# Will The Threat of Zika Affect Your Travel Plans ?



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 30, 2016)

I was asked this today by a friend re: my annual trek to Key West in February.

  Am doing "watchful waiting" on this for now. Actually, hadn't planned that far in advance, Zika or not.


  Your thoughts ?



-


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

When I get a bug like the flu, I usually get super sick, and also, mosquitos love me, so I don't think I would go to a place where lots of people are getting Zika.  (I would not have gone to the Big Island during their recent Dengue outbreak, either.)

I don't know what I will do if they get it on Kauai.  Even though I used bug spray liberally when I was hiking etc., I got about a dozen mosquito bites on Kauai this summer.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 30, 2016)

We were on a cruise of the Caribbean and Mexico during their Zika outbreak.

We were on the Big Island during dengue.

I am very susceptible to mosquitos, they love me.  I just made sure that I used bug spray when we were out.  I was fine.

Also, isn't Zika dangerous mostly if you are pregnant, or might become pregnant?


----------



## myoakley (Jul 30, 2016)

Between zika in the Caribbean and Latin America and terrorism in Europe, travel destinations are getting pretty limited!  I guess it's "Alaska, here we come!"


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2016)

Well, between Zika, the Olympics and $300 visas I'm staying away from Brazil. But being an old duffer and my 'one and only' being far from worrying about procreation, Zika is not worthy of a second thought.

Jim


----------



## CORK2 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Travel to florida*

A bit crazy ..but now warnings on BBC about travel

Regards 
 Garry 
( formerly posted as Irelands Call )


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

CORK2 said:


> A bit crazy ..but now warnings on BBC about travel
> 
> Regards
> Garry
> ( formerly posted as Irelands Call )



Would you like the posts from your 2 names merged?


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 30, 2016)

CORK2 said:


> A bit crazy ..but now warnings on BBC about travel
> 
> Regards
> Garry
> ( formerly posted as Irelands Call )



So what happened to your old self?  Maybe Denise can put you back together again :whoopie:

My kids are early thirties and many of their friends are avoiding Zika countries. Especially Caribbean Islands


----------



## mclyne (Jul 30, 2016)

We decided to put off our trip to the Amazon. My doctor felt we should not go at this time.

 So, instead, we are going to Iceland to see the Northern Lights

No Zika there!!!


----------



## Slinger (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes!

We do Cancun annually. 

We are pregnant and did want to take the risk. So we are skipping Mexico for 2016.


----------



## Tia (Jul 31, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Also, isn't Zika dangerous mostly if you are pregnant, or might become pregnant?




The thing is if you bring Zika back and a mosquito bites you then someone else, it transmits the virus to someone who may be pregnant, this is my understanding.


----------



## myoakley (Jul 31, 2016)

Tia said:


> The thing is if you bring Zika back and a mosquito bites you then someone else, it transmits the virus to someone who may be pregnant, this is my understanding.



Yes.  That is correct, and it is how they think the Zika virus was transmitted to people in Miami who had not traveled out of the country.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 31, 2016)

No it will not.

I always worry about mosquitoes when I go to New Orleans. It will be the same when I go to Orlando and Hawaii. We will just be vigilant about using effective repellent. We are not changing or canceling any travel plans. 

Also, I'm still young enough to be fertile but for various reasons there's zero chance of pregnancy. I'm just not worried about Zika for me and my family.

Statistically, the flu is far more deadly than Zika. What do I do to prevent that? I get the flu shot and I wash my hands frequently and I stay away from sick people. I don't cancel vacations due to flu outbreaks.


----------



## Conan (Jul 31, 2016)

We're staying with our plans for Cancun next Spring  - - it's not the center of the outbreak, and I expect they'll be spraying the tourist zone thoroughly.

We have St. John on the calendar for 2018, via a Westin Discovery Package that's already paid for. That one's worrying me because of the proximity to Puerto Rico.

Nobody in our group is likely to be pregnant then, but zika like dengue and chikungunya poses risks to non-pregnant as well.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 31, 2016)

No.  Planning for a cruise to the Caribbean next year.   I grew up in a place where some of my neighbors and colleagues got dengue fever.  In California we have West Nile.  Dengue Fever, West Nile, Zika... are just some of the mosquito borne diseases.  Just be vigilant and keep living.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 31, 2016)

No. When traveling to zika-prone areas, I was already paying attention to dengue/yellow fever/etc., and already take mosquito precautions---wear long sleeves/pants, use repellent, etc. Zika is just another reason to do these things.

Likewise, I don't worry too much about transmission after returning home, as I live far enough north that the species involved tend not to be an issue.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 31, 2016)

No it won't. Going on a Panama Canal cruise in Nov and Princess sent a notice about zika. No way I am cancelling. One of my dream trips and I'm not going to skip it. I see too many people get sick and die. Also going to St. Martin in March.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 31, 2016)

No. The only things that affect my travel are finances and family

Cheers


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 1, 2016)

Going to South Beach in Oct, this wont change plans but will use deet spray if we go out at sunset.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 1, 2016)

Going to Grand Caymen in April. I have no problem. Will be diligent to use bug spray. I am a little apprehensive that my daughter wants to come and will have a 3 month old baby.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 1, 2016)

Heading to Peru and Bolivia this fall and Nice (different issue) early next spring. No fear. Much more concerned about inattentive (texting) drivers and drivers on drugs.


----------



## geekette (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope.  Not pregnant, not planning to be pregnant.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 1, 2016)

Agree, but there are other at-risk populations besides those in the reproductive age groups. So, this is a consideration for "the others", like me, a senior who is getting more senior every day (hopefully).

http://www.cdc.gov/zika/about/






-


----------



## ronparise (Aug 1, 2016)

Is the threat of Zika changing my plans??

No. 

I planned to get out of Florida, and I still plan to get out of Florida


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 1, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Is the threat of Zika changing my plans??
> 
> No.
> 
> I planned to get out of Florida, and I still plan to get out of Florida




  "Escape from Florida".

  Ron, may I ask where you're heading to ? 

   Asking as I've been looking at properties in Olde Naples, Longboat and Siesta Key as well as a couple others. Not sure. Weighing the pros & cons daily.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 1, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Going to South Beach in Oct, this wont change plans but will use deet spray if we go out at sunset.



Note that the mosquitos that carry some of these diseases are active during the day, not just at dusk.  

We won't let the threat prevent us from our annual trip to St Maarten but we do take care to request a unit above the ground level (where mosquitos linger in the landscaping). We also bring repellent for flying bugs to spray the entry door area and balcony etc., in addition to deet for ourselves.  

We've gone through the outbreaks of both dengue fever and chickungunya (however it's spelled!) and not had a problem.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 1, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> "Escape from Florida".
> 
> Ron, may I ask where you're heading to ?
> 
> Asking as I've been looking at properties in Olde Naples, Longboat and Siesta Key as well as a couple others. Not sure. Weighing the pros & cons daily.



I live in Cape Coral.. The pro is winter and the con is summer... but summers arent so bad.. I either stay inside with the air conditioning or outside by the pool Sometimes after a thunderstorm which cools things down Ill do a sunset cruise on the canal

Im leaving all this  to spend some time in San Diego, and in San Francisco.   not because of Zika, but to visit the kids and grandkids 

home sweet home  (note the screen enclosure to protect us from the bugs)


----------



## geekette (Aug 1, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Agree, but there are other at-risk populations besides those in the reproductive age groups. So, this is a consideration for "the others", like me, a senior who is getting more senior every day (hopefully).


Sure, but, you asked about "your plans", and I am not in any at risk groups for anything, nor are my travel cohorts.  So, no change of plans due to Zika, even though it could be an issue for mom, who is not travelling with me any time soon.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 2, 2016)

No - not for us. But, we also travel to areas with dengue and chicka.

Zika does have a somewhat positive impact for us - it appears to be decreasing vacationers in the Caribbean. At least if airplane ticket costs are any indication. If we were looking to have children (way beyond that...) - we would not be traveling to areas with zika.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 3, 2016)

Why do you think seniors are at risk? I couldn't find anything about that on this website.



Beaglemom3 said:


> Agree, but there are other at-risk populations besides those in the reproductive age groups. So, this is a consideration for "the others", like me, a senior who is getting more senior every day (hopefully).
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/zika/about/
> 
> -


----------



## Tia (Aug 3, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Why do you think seniors are at risk? I couldn't find anything about that on this website.



Seniors immune systems are not what they used to be generally, so increased risk with many things


----------



## Carol C (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm being cautious about travel to Zika prone areas, including not planning any new Carib travel or SoFLa either. I'm wondering and hoping New Orleans region won't have an outbreak of Zika when all those flood waters reside. Lots of homes are damaged and it will be awhile before standing water in cracks and crevices will dry up there...I read or heard that a bottle cap is enough water for the Zika mosquito to lay eggs in!


----------

